# Sad news regarding Fleur



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Just wanted to share this with people who understand how much our pets mean to us, including the pets who are the size of a cookie. 

When I adopted Fleur the dwarf hamster from the shelter last summer I took her for a check up at our exotic vet. They adviced me to weigh Fleur regularly because hamster often don't show any outward signs of sickness. 

Well this week their advice proved to be true. After maintaining a weight of 47gr for three months Fleur's Wednesday weigh in showed a weight of 42gr. We called the vet yesterday and got an appointment that same afternoon. They confirmed a weight of 41gr. Initial examination showed no obvious cause. After checking that I was willing to pay for the expense, they did an XRay. The XRay showed something over one lung. It is either a tumor on the lung or heart or it is an enlarged heart. The only way to know more is to do a CT but since there isn't much we can do about those things anyway it wouldn't do anything except settle our curiousity and the vet agrees that it would just be unnecessary stress for Fleur. 

But that does not mean that this trip was in vain! 

I am sad but relieved that we caught this so soon. When she is still so super energetic and friendly. Because we can now provide palliative care and support her to make the journey into her final lifestage as pleasant and comfortable as possible. She is now on cortisol every night and gets a special food, a nutritious powder that I have to mix, kinda like baby formula. 

I have worked in palliative care for people, I know how big of a difference it can make for the quantity and quality of life. Even simple things like staying hydrated and nourished can have a huge impact on comfort levels. Supportive care doesnt get as much attention as cures but it is super important and I am glad that we can provide that to Fleur. 

The challenge now is to find a petsitter for christmas who can look after a special needs hamster (not a common skill!) we can board her with the vet but that will be pricey.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad Fleur is getting the best care she can get. So many people treat pocket pets like disposables.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You are an excellent, loving and caring Mom to Fleur. (((Hugs))). Let’s hope your treatment helps her live a longer and healthier life.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you everyone. I hope we will still have some weeks with her. She is super food motivated. Just look at this cutie licking her formula from a jar lid.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fleur is absolutely precious. I’m sorry to hear about her illness.  Thank you for treating her so well.


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

Fleur is adorable! I love her racing stripe. I’m sending my very best wishes to you both.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad Fleur found you. It sounds like you'll make the most of your time together.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Bless you for taking such good care of your little flower. I’m sure she appreciates it.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

You might check to see if any vet assistants in your area would take care of your hamster as a little side job. They would have some experience with sick animals and their pay is usually lousy, so a bit of extra income would probably be welcomed.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

What a pretty hamster she is. My hamsters have nearly always enjoyed oats soaked in water.

I love her little wooden house!


----------

